# I bought it!



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

might i ask what you paid


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Congrats on your purchase. If the timing belt hasn't been replaced probably need to think about that pretty soon. Hope you enjoy it as much as I do mine, have a 15 CTD with about 20 k miles.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Congrats bro, welcome aboard. ?

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats and welcome.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats! Post pics!


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

@ Overkill: I paid just under $8770 for it. (Before taxes, and plate, title xfer, hidden fees, yadda yadda yadda) $9600 out the door.
Note that this includes a full tank of fuel, new or almost new tires, and another car wash after test driving it for the weekend before which they gave it a full detail.
Car still needs new wiper blades.

Since I live in the snow belt I'm going to get a front end alignment and winter tires put on the front in the next month.
Def tank is about 1/3 full.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Welcome...
With the diesel, I feel like I belong to a special secret club. Not many cars out there can get this kind of mileage.


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

I find it funny that when you own something you suddenly notice how many more there are on the road.

There are 2 or 3 in town and bunch of em in Grand Rapids.

I just realized Friday that the Cruze that zips by me otw home every day is a TD as well... 

Gotta find that little green badge...


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Grats on the purchase! Post some pics so we can see it!


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Aranarth said:


> I find it funny that when you own something you suddenly notice how many more there are on the road.
> 
> There are 2 or 3 in town and bunch of em in Grand Rapids.
> 
> ...


I can count the other diesels I have seen on one hand, and my dad can count the number that they have had in their shop on 2 hands. Mine was the only one they sold, they dealer traded for it, it sat there forever and they lost everything but their shirts on it.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

CruzeDan said:


> I can count the other diesels I have seen on one hand, and my dad can count the number that they have had in their shop on 2 hands. Mine was the only one they sold, they dealer traded for it, it sat there forever and they lost everything but their shirts on it.


I once followed another green-badged Cruze on the freeway (and off the freeway) just to see if it was Eco or a diesel. Sure glad it was a diesel, after all that. That's what happens when you're retired and have too much time on your hands. Heh.


Dan, do you work at a dealer? Or is it your dad? I have a question for you that I'll send via PM.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

good price. yet they want 15500 plus tax to keep mine after the lease is over. DAM


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Congrats on the purchase! You may want to pick up a scan gauge II to monitor the regen process.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...sel-owners-read-can-save-you-trip-dealer.html


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

no to push stuff on you but I'm gonna be selling a bunch of stuff for the Cruze. including winter tires/wheels


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Congrats. Holy Crap these things are cheap now. I paid $24500 new. Id jump all over a ctd used for $8500.....


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Congrats and enjoy the experience ;-)


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

magnusson said:


> Congrats. Holy Crap these things are cheap now. I paid $24500 new. Id jump all over a ctd used for $8500.....


Average price for one with ~50K miles is about $12.5K in Michigan and the rest of the midwest/great lakes....


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Still waiting on pics


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

chevrasaki said:


> Still waiting on pics


Dear God some people are pushy!! 

Not today we have a nice wintery mix...

As soon as I get a chance I will add to my profile for everyone.

Car is now two tone. Charcoal and back road dust...


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

chevrasaki said:


> Still waiting on pics


Ok here it is three tone now.
I apologize for the S*** for those of you who are easily offended!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Aranarth said:


> Ok here it is three tone now.
> I apologize for the S*** for those of you who are easily offended!
> 
> View attachment 208994


where you that it is snowing already? Nice looking car even if dirty.


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> where you that it is snowing already? Nice looking car even if dirty.


west michigan if you look on the map for Big Rapids, MI I'm 10 miles south of there.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Aranarth said:


> Ok here it is three tone now.
> I apologize for the S*** for those of you who are easily offended!
> 
> View attachment 208994


Looks like it fits right in. Funny I was just talking about my idea of a "perfect truck" in another thread, extended cab long bed with a 5.3L and 4x4. That looks to me like a 2500 with the 6.0L which is close enough! The only thing I don't like about the 2500 is it's stiff suspension when it's not towing.


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

chevrasaki said:


> Looks like it fits right in. Funny I was just talking about my idea of a "perfect truck" in another thread, extended cab long bed with a 5.3L and 4x4. That looks to me like a 2500 with the 6.0L which is close enough! The only thing I don't like about the 2500 is it's stiff suspension when it's not towing.


Tows a "3.5 horse slant load with tack room and granny loft" feather lite horse trailer (goose neck) and three draft horses juuuust fiiinneeee  Wife wanted a diesel but could not find one without 1/4 million miles on it in her price range.
I think this one now has 50K miles on it.

We had the box and everything from the bump strip and wheel well rhino-lined and an integrated flip over goose neck ball installed in the box.


----------

